# Norco Optic Carbon und Kinderanhänger



## Ultrajochen (20. Mai 2022)

Hallo, 
ich stelle mir gerade die Frage ob ich unseren Qeridoo Kidgoo 1 per Steckachsenadapter auch mit meinem 2020er Optic Carbon ziehen kann. 
Der Hinterbau ist ja aus Alu, dann wären ja (theoretisch) die nächstgelegenen Schwachstellen die Lager vom Hinterbau.

Ich hab zu dem Thema leider nichts gefunden. Im allgemeinen Manual wird nur darauf verwiesen, dass man doch bitte seinen Händler fragen soll.


----------



## matzerium (7. Juli 2022)

falls es hilft: ich hatte bei meinem Norco Sight und bei meinem Trek Remedy überhaupt keine Probleme...Weder ist irgendwas gebrochen, noch Lager früher verschlissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

